

The Smallest Eigenvalues of a Graph Laplacian - shriphani
http://blog.shriphani.com/2015/04/06/the-smallest-eigenvalues-of-a-graph-laplacian/

======
zzleeper
Is there an easy way to compute the second smallest eigenvalue in question if
the graph is large?

There is a well-known theorem that quickly computes the smallest eigenvalue if
the graph is bipartite, but I'm not aware of any generalization (which may be
quite useful for some results in econometrics).

~~~
mathgenius
I recently found this paper: "Hearing the clusters in a graph: A distributed
algorithm" [http://arxiv.org/abs/0911.4729](http://arxiv.org/abs/0911.4729)

Wish I had some data to apply it too :-)

------
mewwts
I love graph theory. Neat writeup!

